# Looking at Regency E33 Gas Insert



## hack (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm looking at purchasing a gas fireplace insert to install in my existing fireplace.  Does anyone have any suggestions in terms of a good unit?  The closest dealer carries Regency, so I was looking at the E33.  I just ran across some negative reviews of Regency on this site, so any info would be greatly appreciated.

There are dealers near me that carry other brands as well, such as Avalon, Kozy Heat, and Heatilator.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 5, 2016)

I've sold & installed E33 inserts in the past so I may not be up to date on any changes made to the product,
but I WILL say that Regency makes Kick-a$$ gas units & they throw a LOT of heat.
I was never a fan of the flame presentation, as their flame pattern seemed to be too linear for my liking,
but maybe that has been addressed as well.
I would choose that product over the Heatilator, since that's like Heat & Glo's little brother.
I don't have a lot of experience with the other two choices...


----------



## hack (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks Bob for the reply.  Heat output is our top priority, so the E33 is high on our list.  We found a better price on a Avalon so we plan on looking at it as well.


----------

